# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Бесплатный софт

## Yurik35

В этой теме предлогаю постить полезные бесплатные программы и бесплатные версии платных программ(не украденные)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Yurik35

бесплатная программа, осуществляющая диагностику компьютера и собирающая информацию о системных ресурсах. EVEREST Home Edition предоставляет сведения обо всем аппаратном и программном обеспечении, осуществляет тесты различных модулей ПК, позволяет оптимизировать работу компьютера, сохраняет отчеты в HTML и TXT форматах и т.д. 
Скачать. 2,8 Mb Freeware, Windows All

----------


## SDA

CCleaner 1.19.108
Обновилась полезная утилита для чистки мусора в операционной системе. В ходе своей работы Crap Cleaner ищет и удаляет временные и неиспользуемые файлы. Сюда относятся: cookies, история посещения сайтов в IE, временные файлы Интернета, строки поиска, файлы Корзины и т.д. Также поддерживается поиск временных файлов сторонних приложений: eMule, Kazaa, Google Toolbar, Office XP, Nero, Adobe Acrobat, WinRAR, Adobe Acrobat Reader, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe ImageReady, Macromedia Fireworks, Macromedia Dreamweaver MX, 7-Zip, AceHTML 5, Alcohol 120, Download Accelerator Plus, DVD Shrink, eTrust EZ Antivirus, GetRight, LeechGet, Morpheus, RegEdit, Tivo Desktop, VirtualDub, VNCViewer, ZipMagic и ZoneAlarm. Можно подвергнуть очистке и реестр Windows, избавив его от ненужных расширений, старых библиотек dll и неверных путей. Проделав все эти операции над своей системой, вы не только освободите пространство на диске, но и увеличите производительность системы в целом. В этой версии добавлены новые языковые локализации, улучшена работа по очистке временных файлов браузера Internet Explorer, улучшена очистка временных файлов MS Office, исправлены ошибки.
ОС: Windows 95/98/ME/2000/XP | Многоязычный интерфейс | Бесплатно
http://www.ccleaner.com/ccdownload.asp

----------


## SDA

FastBrowser Pro 8.0

Fast Browser - один из так называемых альтернативных браузеров, построенных на ядре браузера Internet Explorer и добавляющих ему новые возможности. Вот лишь часть тех дополнительных возможностей, которые можно получить, установив эту программу:
- мультиязыковой перевод позволяет изменять язык, на котором написана веб-страница. Для этого используется система сайтов автоматического перевода - поддерживается перевод с/на более чем два десятка языков, включая русский;
- голосовая функция: браузер умеет читать содержимое веб-страницы (используется технология Microsoft Agent), причем поддерживается десять языков, включая русский;
- Website-сканирование: можно проверить все (или выбранные) ссылки на странице и посмотреть информацию о каждой из них: дата, файловый размер, состояние связи (активна или мертва) и имя сервера;
- поиск с использованием множества поисковых машин мира (более 500 поисковых служб мира, разбитых на 100 категорий поиска);
- коррекция поиска и переводов (можно включать свои веб-службы);
- групповое открытие веб-страниц одним щелчком;
- быстрое включение/отключение загрузки графики/звука/видео
- минизаписная книжка;
- cookies-управление: показ всех cookies в вашем компьютере; можно также отфильтровать, изменять или удалять cookie;
- экспорт ссылок с веб-страницы;
- календарь.
Кроме всего этого, браузер показывает все веб-страницы в одном окне - на вкладках, может управляться горячими клавишами, поддерживает скины, закрывает рекламные всплывающие окна и имеет такую любопытную фичу, как "случайный просмотр" - если нет определенной цели, можно включить показ случайно выбранного сайта (не худший способ убить время). Есть и другие полезные и просто приятные мелочи.
Интерфейс - многоязычный; для поддержки чтения веб-страниц голосом необходим соответствующй голосовой движок.
http://www.fastbrowser.net/

----------


## SDA

Traffic Inspector PE 1.1.3.165	
22.05.2005
Traffic Inspector PE 1.1.3.165 - Обновилась бесплатная версия известного прокси-сервера Traffic Inspector. Обеспечивает эффективную сетевую защиту компьютера за счет сетевого экрана (firewall), очень простого в настройке, но эффективного. Полностью закрывает компьютер снаружи по всем протоколам, прозрачно пропуская исходящий трафик. Экономит трафик за счет общего кеша встроенного прокси сервера. Обеспечивает персональный учет работы с Интернет для пользователей компьютера. Как и в сетевой версии, каждый пользователь будет иметь отдельный счет и можно вводить ограничения на его работу. Обеспечивает разграничение доступа - по ресурсам, времени работы и прочее. Фильтрация баннеров, графики, мультимедиа с возможностью быстрой смены фильтров пользователем, а также блокировка нежелательных сайтов. Универсальный веб-сервер с поддержкой скриптов, на нем реализован сервер статистики. Интерфейс и документация русскоязычные.
http://www.smart-soft.ru/files/trafinsppe.zip

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

System Safety Monitor (SSM) это файрвол приложений. SSM контролирует какие программы запускаются на вашем компьютере и что они делают. Так, например, SSM может предодвращать так называемое "DLL Injection" (процесс внедрения стороннего кода в чужое приложение). Также, SSM уведомляет Вас, если приложение, которое Вы хотите запустить, было изменено. Кроме того, SSM может производить постоянную проверку некоторых ключей вашего реестра и уведомлять Вас об изменениях или блокировать их. 


Характеристики:
Позволяет вам контролировать какие приложения могут, а какие не могут быть запущены на вашем компьютере. 
Позволяет предотвращать процесс внедрения стороннего кода в чужое приложение ("Dll Injection"). 
Позволяет предотвращать установку клавиатурных шпионов. 
Позволяет контролировать загрузку драйверов. 
Позволяет контролировать доступ к таким объектам ядра, как "\Device\PhysicalMemory". 
Есть 2 режима - администратора и пользователя. 
Предупреждает об изменении "охраняемого" ключа реестра Windows 
Позволяет легко редактировать список запускаемых при загрузке компьютера приложений 
Подобно меню Ctrl+Alt+Del позволяет принудительно завершать работу запущениых процессов
 (даже тех, которые в Windows 9x не видны) 
Имеет легко-редактируемые списки разрешенных и запрещенных приложений. "Запрещенные" приложения автоматически закрываются при запуске 
Уведомляет об установке новых сервисов WindowsNT 
Уведомляет об изменениях в некоторых ini-файлах и меню автозапуска Windows 
Позволяет автоматически закрывать окна в зависимости от их заголовка

Freeware.
Текущая версия 1.9.6 beta 2 Январь 30, 2005. 
Интерфейс - многоязычный (в т.ч. Русский)

 *Cтраница разработчика*
 *Скачать*
 *Скачать*
 *Языковые модули(включая русский)*

----------


## egik

Reg Organizer - это многофункциональный менеджер реестра и конфигурационных файлов. Позволяет просматривать и редактировать системный реестр, осуществлять предварительный просмотр импортируемых reg-файлов (в том числе и из Проводника).

Предоставляет возможность чистить реестр, производя глубокий поиск и находя все ключи реестра, относящиеся к данному приложению. Поддерживает функции управления конфигурационными файлами различных типов.  


Основные возможности программы:
Просмотр и редактирование системного реестра, возможность производить различные операции c ключами и значениями системного реестра, экспортировать и импортировать значения ключей и т.д. 
Предварительный просмотр файлов реестра (*.reg) перед импортом их содержимого, в том числе и непосредственно из Проводника. При просмотре импортируемого reg-файла его содержимое представляется в виде древовидной структуры, что позволяет представить в наглядной форме все ключи, которые будут импортированы в реестр. 
Возможность производить очистку реестра. Reg Organizer ищет ключи, относящиеся к интересующему Вас приложению, и удаляет их при необходимости. Это полезно, например, в случае, когда какое-либо приложение не имеет программы деинсталляции и после его удаления "вручную" в реестре остаются ненужные записи, которые могут приводить к некорректному функционированию других приложений. В то же время, Reg Organizer производит более глубокий поиск и позволяет зачастую найти даже те ключи, связанные с данным приложением, которые не будут найдены другими аналогичными программами. 
Управление конфигурационными файлами. С программой Reg Organizer Вы можете открывать и редактировать (добавлять, изменять, удалять ключи/секции) INI-файлы различных программ. 
Содержит встроенный деинсталлятор приложений. Он позволяет отследить все изменения, внесенные неким приложением в систему при его установке, что позволит полностью и без следов удалить это приложение в случае необходимости. 
Импортирование в программу новых типов конфигурационных файлов. С помощью Панели импорта Вы можете описать новый тип конфигурационного файла, после чего загружать файлы этого типа и работать с ними, как с файлами известного формата, что позволяет применять к ним операции редактирования и изменения. 
Возможность тонкой настройки Windows. В частности, Вы можете ускорить работу Вашей системы, приказав системе использовать кэш-память большего объема, или заставив систему выгружать неиспользуемые библиотеки из памяти и т.д. 
и многое другое... 

http://www.chemtable.com/organizer2.htm

----------


## Yurik35

The Proxomitron - универсальный web-фильтр, который в конце прошлого века разработал Scott R.Lemmon. Основное его назначение - уничтожение всевозможных видов web-рекламы и блокировка всплывающих окон.
Скачать тут http://proxomitron.ru/download.htm

----------


## egik

FAR Manager - программа управления файлами и архивами в операционных системах семейства Windows (9x/Me/NT/2000/XP). FAR Manager работает в текстовом режиме и позволяет просто и наглядно выполнять большинство необходимых действий: просматривать файлы и каталоги, редактировать, копировать и переименовывать файлы, а также многое другое. 

FAR Manager имеет многоязычный, легко настраиваемый интерфейс. Простую навигацию по файловой системе обеспечивают цветовое выделение и группы сортировки файлов. 

Функциональность FAR Manager существенно расширяется за счет внешних подключаемых DLL-модулей - плагинов (этому способствует набор специальных интерфейсов - "Plugins API"). Например, работа с архивами, FTP-клиент, временная панель и просмотр сети реализованы с помощью плагинов, включенных в стандартную поставку FAR.
http://www.farmanager.com/download.php?l=ru
Для живущих в странах экс-СССР FAR бесплатен!!!



Обзор возможностей подключаемых модулей
Оболочка FAR Manager настолько тесно слилась со своими плагинами, что говорить о ней и не говорить о плагинах просто бессмысленно. Плагины неимоверно расширяют возможности FAR Manager, дополняя их и модифицируя.

Не вдаваясь в подробности и персоналии, можно отметить только некоторые из этих возможностей:

управление принтерами, как подключенными к ПК, так и сетевыми 
подсветка синтаксиса в исходных текстах программ 
работа с FTP-серверами (с поддержкой доступа через различные типы прокси, автоматической докачкой и прочее) 
поиск и замена символов одновременно во множестве файлов с применением регулярных выражений. 
средства переименования групп файлов с возможностью использования сложных составных масок из символов подстановки и шаблонов 
NNTP/SMTP/POP3/IMAP4 клиенты и отправка сообщений на пейджер 
работа при нестандартных размерах текстового экрана 
перекодировка текстов с учетом национальных кодовых таблиц 
манипуляции с содержимым корзины 
управление приоритетами процессов на локальном или на сетевом ПК 
автозавершение слов в редакторе и работа с шаблонами 
редактирование системного реестра Windows 
создание и изменение ярлыков Windows 
всевозможные манипуляции с файлами и текстом, делающие комфортной работу с FIDO 
кодирование и декодирование файлов в формате UUE 
управление программой WinAmp и модификация комментариев MP3-файлов 
обработка Quake PAK файлов 
Работа с различными серверами через ODBC + работа с серверами ORACLE через OCI. 
управление службой RAS 
запуск внешних программ (компиляторов, конверторов и проч.) при редактировании текстов в редакторе FAR 
отображение содержимого файлов справки Windows (.hlp и .chm) 
калькуляторы с разными возможностями 
различные игры :-) 
функции проверки орфографии при обработке текста в редакторе FAR 
подготовка каталога сменных накопителей и многое другое...

----------


## SDA

Download Master 4.2.1.865 

Заждались обновления менеджера закачек Download Master! Эта бесплатная украинская программа обычно обновлялась очень часто (бывало, по несколько раз в неделю), последняя ее версия была выпущена в начале февраля, а новая была запланирована на март. Несмотря на это, новинка появилась только сейчас, спустя три с половиной месяца.

В новой версии Download Master 4.2.1.865 были реализованы такие новшества:

    * Добавлена возможность закачивать html-страницы вместе с картинками.
    * Добавлена возможность открывать URL-адрес в браузере при отказе в окне добавления закачки.
    * Добавлена возможность указать сайты, на которых закачки не будут перехватываться.
    * Добавлены опции "Минимизировать в трей при закрытии" и "Отображать иконку в трее".
    * Добавлена возможность при помощи горячих клавиш выбирать категории закачки в окне добавления новой.
    * Исправлены найденные ошибки. 
http://download.overclockers.ru/inte..._4.2.1.865.exe

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

xp-AntiSpy - маленькая утилита, позволяющая быстро отключить ненужные Вам 
функции системы, - автоапдейт системы и медиаплеера, автоматическую закачку кодеков и отправку метаданных, встроенный в XP фаервол и сообщения об ошибках, а также многое другое. Текущая версия(русскоязычная) 3.94.1
Donationware.




 *Скачать (150кб)*

 *Страница разработчика*

----------


## egik

The main features of 7-Zip:

High compression ratio in new 7z format with LZMA compression 
7-Zip is free software distributed under the GNU LGPL 
Supported formats: 7z, ZIP, CAB, RAR, ARJ, GZIP, BZIP2, Z, TAR, CPIO, RPM and DEB 
For ZIP and GZIP formats 7-Zip provides compression ratio that is 2-10 % better than ratio provided by PKZip and WinZip 
Self-extracting capability for 7z format 
Integration with Windows Shell 
Powerful File Manager 
Powerful command line version 
Plugin for FAR Manager 
Localizations for 55 languages 

http://www.7-zip.org

----------


## Yurik35

Обновился ffdshow(Build 27-05-2005 (Unofficial)), популярный DirectShow декодирующий фильтр для декомпрессии DivX и XviD фильмов через libavcodec или xvid. Кроме того, ffdshow обладает огромным количеством настроек и может использоваться в качестве отдельного фильтра для других кодеков.
Скачать тут 2,3 Mb Freeware, Windows All

----------


## anton_dr

OpenOffice.org - это свободный набор офисных программ, доступный каждому.

В его состав входят следующие компоненты: 

Writer (текстовый процессор и редактор HTML). 
Calc (электронные таблицы). 
Draw (графический редактор). 
Impress (система презентаций). 
Редактор формул. 
Модуль доступа к данным. 
По своим возможностям OpenOffice.org вполне сопоставим с известным MS-Office. 
Более подробно обо всех возможностях перечисленных программ вы можете прочесть здесь.
http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/source/features.html

Вы можете без проблем загружать документы MS-Office (Word, Excel, Powerpoint), редактировать их и сохранять как в оригинальном формате, так и в формате OpenOffice.org. Основное ограничение состоит в том, что OpenOffice.org не исполняет макросы в этих документах. Но они сохраняются и вы можете их использовать при работе с MS-Office. На наш взгляд подобная возможность является большим достижением, так как форматы файлов MS Office являются закрытыми (Microsoft не публикует их).

Русcкая страница проекта OpenOffice.org.
http://ru.openoffice.org/

----------


## SDA

WinUpdatesList 1.11
Релиз утилиты, которая показывает детальную информацию об установленных обновлениях в операционных системах Windows. Для более детального анализа WinUpdatesList показывает не только название патчей, но и все файлы, входящие в состав того или иного обновления/исправления. При наличии интернет соединения, с помощью утилиты можно связаться с веб-узлом Майкрософт для получения более подробных сведений об установленных обновлениях. Согласитесь, очень удобно. Есть возможность создать отчёт в форматах text/HTML/XML. По умолчанию интерфейс англоязычный, но с сайта программы можно загрузить различные языковые модули. Для смены языка интерфейса скаченный языковый модуль нужно поместить в папку с программой.
ОС: Windows 98/ME/2000/XP | Многоязычный интерфейс | Бесплатно.
http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/m.../wul_setup.exe

----------


## SDA

ZSoft Uninstaller 2.2.0.0 Beta

Вышла новая версия программы, позволяющей производить корректную деинсталляцию различных приложений. Принцип ее работы достаточно прост: вы инсталлируете эту утилиту и запускаете проверку дисков и реестра. В итоге, она запоминает состояние вашей системы. Теперь вы можете инсталлировать любую программу, не боясь, что при ее удалении в реестре останутся какие-то "ошметки" и система начнет работать медленнее. Также в программе реализован поиск и удаление временных файлов. Поддержка четырех языков интерфейса (русского нет). В новой версии исправлены некоторые ошибки, ускорен процесс анализа системы. Введен поиск временных файлов типов (*.---, *.bak, *.gid, *.old, *.syd, *.tmp, *.temp, *.chk. Авторы просят учесть, что это все же beta-версия программы и если возникнут ошибки в ее работе, необходимо обратиться в форум на сайте разработчиков.
ОС: Windows 9x/NT/2000/XP/2003 |
http://www.zsoft.dk/index.php?goto=software

----------


## anton_dr

Deep Burner
Разработчик: Astonsoft 
Ссылка на дистрибутив
Размер дистрибутива: 2,7 Мбайт
Лицензия: freeware
Некоторые бесплатные программы для записи CD и DVD мало в чем уступают коммерческим пакетам. Это можно с уверенностью констатировать после знакомства с программой Deep Burner. Судите сами - с ее помощью можно не только записать CD или DVD с данными, но и создать Audio CD, записать диск из ISO-образа, и даже создать загрузочный CD. Программа Deep Burner поддерживает и запись в режиме мультисессий, причем по формату сессий она полностью совместима с одним из самых популярных пакетов Nero. Это значит, что диски, записанные в Nero, можно спокойно дописывать в Deep Burner и наоборот.

Помимо записи CD и DVD, программа Deep Burner позволяет создавать этикетки для дисков, а также разрабатывать оболочки для автозапуска. Таким образом, в составе Deep Burner мы получаем вполне законченное современное решение для создания лазерных дисков, и при том - совершенно бесплатно.

Ежедневный обзор свежего софта
Автор: Григорий Рудницкий
Опубликовано 27 апреля 2004 год
http://www.computerra.ru/softerra/raznosoft/33411/

----------


## egik

pserv.cpl
pserv.cpl is a Windows NT/2000 Control Panel Applet that

Allows you to control all NT services and devices 
Allows you to uninstall applications (new in 2.6) 
Allows you to (at least partially) replace eventviewer (new in 2.4) 
Allows you to (at least partially) replace task manager (new in 2.4) 
Allows you to connect to remote machines 
Has many features your Windows 2000 MMC doesn't offer you 
IT IS FAST. 
I wrote it partly because of being annoyed with that dreaded piece of badly designed crap called Windows 2000 MMC.

http://p-nand-q.com/download/pserv_cpl.html

----------


## SDA

System Information for Windows 1.50 Build 580

Новая версия программы для предоставления детальной информации о компьютере. Она показывает информацию о материнской плате, BIOS, процессоре, жестких дисках, установленных устройствах. Но этим возможности программы не ограничиваются - утилита также показывает информацию об операционной системе, программах в автозагрузке, запущенных процессах, библиотеках Windows, кодеках, защищенных файлах и даже о закешированных паролях. Но и это еще не все - System Information for Windows показывает информацию о сетевом окружении: общих ресурсах компьютера, открытых портах, сетевом трафике. Также в ней имеются удобные утилиты для получения информации о компьютерах сети, для сканирования и пингования удаленных компьютеров, трассировки маршрута к узлу и создания запросов по различным протоколам. Имеется небольшой набор тестов для компьютера: тест OpenGL, тест загруженности процессора и т.п. В новой версии увеличена база распознаваемых устройств (около 18 тыс.), реализована поддержка дисков более 137 гб, расширены другие функции.
ОС: Windows 9x/NT/2000/XP/2003 | Англ. интерфейс | Бесплатно.
Скачать System Information for Windows 1.50 Build 580 >> (1481 Кб)
http://www3.sympatico.ca/gtopala/siw.exe

Больше всего в ней понравились утилиты для получения информации о компьютерах сети, для сканирования и пингования удаленных компьютеров, трассировки маршрута к узлу и создания запросов по различным протоколам.

----------


## SDA

True Launch Bar 3.2.7
Выпущена новая версия программы, предназначенной для расширения возможностей Панели быстрого запуска. True Launch Bar поможет организовать в системе нахождение и быстрый запуск нужных приложений. Программа может на основе какой-либо папки создать всплывающее меню (что-то вроде меню Пуск), в котором будут содержаться внесённые пользователем ярлыки для быстрого запуска приложений. На любую программу из такого меню можно назначить горячую клавишу. Таких всплывающих меню можно создать любое количество. True Launch Bar значительно расширяет свои возможности с помощью подключаемых плагинов, причём, возможности плагинов весьма обширны (от мониторинга дискового пространства до показа погоды вашего региона в реальном времени). Поддерживаются скины. Для русификации нужно скачать International Pack. В этой версии ускорен запуск программы, улучшена работа с горячими клавишами, появилась возможность изменять названия кнопок и пунктов меню, исправлены ошибки.
ОС: Windows 98/ME/2000/XP | Многоязычный интерфейс | Бесплатно.
Скачать True Launch Bar 3.2.7 >> (1125 кб)http://download.truelaunchbar.com/in...lb327-beta.exe
Скачать International Pack для True Launch Bar >> (68 кб) http://download.truelaunchbar.com/in...49-russian.exe
Посетить страницу со скинами для True Launch Bar 3.2.7 >>http://www.truelaunchbar.com/skinslib/index.php
Посетить страницу с плагинами для True Launch Bar 3.2.7 >> http://www.truelaunchbar.com/plugins/index.html
Прочитать подробнее о регистрации для жителей СНГ >>http://www.truelaunchbar.com/orderru.html

----------


## SDA

CCleaner,   1.20.118 - :
     Netscape 8.0,    ActiveX,  ,    ,  .
http://www.ccleaner.com/ccdownload.asp

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Yurik35

Fresh UI v.7.37,             Windows,      , ,  ,  (Windows)   (  ). 
http://www.freshdevices.com/files/frui.exe 
826 Kb Freeware, Windows All

----------


## Shu_b

Windows XP PowerPacker 1.0 RC1 

     Windows XP    .     ,   hex-  ,   ,   ,    ..       .


,  1.4: http://www.sig-inet.com/download/bet...r_v1.0_RC1.zip

 : http://hwp.ru/

----------


## SDA

Starter 5.6.1.45
      . Starter    ,       .  ,          ,    Windows NT.          .          .  ,       ,      .       ,   .     ,       .
: Windows 98/ME/NT/2000/XP/2003 
http://members.lycos.co.uk/codestuff/StarterSetup.zip

----------


## Novosib

http://www.download.com/LSP-Fix/3000...html?tag=tid_s

   Winsock , ,    .

----------


## SDA

Process Killer 1.4.2	
10.07.2005
Process Killer 1.4.2 -     ""    ,   prkiller ,  ,     -      ,        .    ,    ,      ,  ..    exe- ,    /,   ProcessID,      . ,      prkiller    . 
 (129 , Freeware, Win 9x/Me/2000/XP, RUS)
http://www.alex-home-pg.nm.ru/dl/prkiller142_setup.exe



    (, , , WinNT 3.51  Win 3.1). 

      ("  ...") -    ???      ,     . 

    ,         (   ,      ). 

     ,  ..    .exe- . 

      "" -       . 

   2    ,            -    Win9x/ME. 

            . 

            -    . 

      ,   .cfg- (   ,    ).  ,    - ,       . 

 Win9x/ME        Ctrl+Alt+Del.      . 

      ,        . 

    . 

 WinNT/2000/XP/2003         (winlogon.exe  ..). 

   :   /,   ProcessID,      .  ,   .

----------


## Novosib

http://downloads-zdnet.com.com/PScan...l?tag=lst-0-10

    ,           ,     spy-  malware

----------


## anton_dr

08/08/2005  09:01,  
  -  7-Zip.        - ZIP, CAB, RAR, ARJ, GZIP, BZIP2, TAR, CPIO  RPM,     7z,           , , , WinZip  WinRAR. 7-Zip   ,      .         LZH. 

: Igor Pavlov
: 
 : Windows All
 1  
.
   64-   .
3dnews.ru

----------


## SDA

Windows XP PowerPacker 1.0 RC4.1
       ()   Windows XP.         Professional  Home  Corporate, Retail, Upgrade  OEM . Windows XP PowerPacker        ,        .       DOS  .  ,          .       ,      .    (Ranish Partition Manager),      ,    : FAT16, FAT32, Extended, BeOS, Linux, Linux swap.       ISO-  ,     WIN51IP  WIN51IC,    .
: Windows XP | .  | .
http://www.sig-inet.com/download/bet...r_v1.0_RC4.zip   (1591 )

----------


## SDA

Portable Firefox 1.0.6 beta (5.68 ) -  Mozilla Firefox,       .     ,           .
http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/mo...1.0.6_beta.zip

----------


## sergey_gum

nLite -  Windows,  : SP,  ,;       ;    ISO;   .      (     ). http://nuhi.olmik.net/nlite1.0b5i.exe

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

HandyCache -   HTTP  .        WEB-      .         70   .          .
            ,    . ,       ' '     . 

     .



c : 
    / IP 

     basic  
   (offline)  

 URL     


  0.92b8
 **  **
 **

----------


## SDA

FireTune 1.06
    ,     Mozilla Firefox 1.x,   Windows 2000/XP/2003.           .         ,           Firefox 1.x.             .  FireTune,         -   (  ,   ,       ..).       ,       ,       .      (       Firefox 1.x.     ).        Windows Vista,   ,   ""  .
 437 kb
http://www.totalidea.com/files/firetune/firetune.zip

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

""   , , ,    SMS-        ""       ,     "The Bee",     (Outlook Express  ..).
"The Bee"   ,        ,        ,       , , cd-rom    (,  ,  ,  -  ..)               - ... 


*ICQ:*    ;   ;    .
*E-Mail  News:*   Base64 (MIME), Quotet-Printable, UTF-8, UUCode, KOI8-R, HTML;  ;    ;   .         IMAP, "The Bee"           .
*SMS:*      ,       .

Freeware,   1.07

 ** ~400kb
 **

----------


## maXmo

PIM-. , ,  .
  ,      .   RTF-   . :       , , EditPlus'a;  -   ,       .

----------


## SDA

Windows  xpy.   xp-AntiSpy,         .

    :

    * :     (Internet Explorer)
    * :    mp3 (Windows Media Player)
    * :  DRM    (Windows Media Player)
    * :     
    * :    
    * :    
    * :  
    * :    
    * :   
    * :   
    * :     
    * :    
    * :       (Explorer)
    * :    

    : http://download.berlios.de/xpy/xpy-0.9-bin.zip

----------


## Geser

.    .  .

----------

